# consiglio concerto Depeche Mode a San Siro



## Brain84 (4 Novembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti!
Il 18 luglio vorrei andare a vedere i Depeche Mode in concerto a San Siro.

Qual'è il posto migliore per vederli?

Disponibili sono:

2 Anello Rosso Numerato	
2 Anello Verde Numerato	
2 Anello Blu Numerato	
3 Anello Rosso Numerato	
3 Anello Blu Non Numerato	
3 Anello Verde Non Numerato


----------

